# i would like to introduce....



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Freddie


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cute!:thumbup1:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh hes absolutely gorgeous! He reminds me very much of Bertie our most favourite piggy.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oh hes absolutely gorgeous! He reminds me very much of Bertie our most favourite piggy.


he's come so much out of his shell now! he's a real character!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> he's come so much out of his shell now! he's a real character!


aw I really love him! - our Bertie was a little character aswell, he was a rex but very similar colouring to gorgeous Freddie.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw I really love him! - our Bertie was a little character aswell, he was a rex but very similar colouring to gorgeous Freddie.


was he also very noisy? Freddie likes to 'talk' to us, and shout. and inform us of what he wants something


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow this is an old post that I missed...but why hello Freddie!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Wow this is an old post that I missed...but why hello Freddie!!


i'm shocked and saddened that you did


----------

